# done it again



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

opened up a box of After Eights and yet again have done the lot in one sitting 
i need help


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

ye greedy mutha you could of saved the box for me (especially if they were the white ones-as I ate a full box of those whilst reading this forum) ;D ;D ;D


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

sh*t I wish you hadn't brought this 1 up as I had too go & get the other box out that the boss thought she had stashed away


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Who ate all the after eights?
Who ate all the after eights?
You did ronin, you greedy twat.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Who ate all the after eights?
> Who ate all the after eights?
> You did ronin, you greedy twat.


id shoe you for the twat bit if i wasnt feeling so sick ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> ye greedy mutha you could of saved the box for me (especially if they were the white ones-as I ate a full box of those whilst reading this forum) ;D ;D ;D


take it youve got a sweet tooth then? ( sign-in name says it all )


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

trouble is i always enjoy them :-/


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

So do you put the empty wrappers back in the box so that it looks as though you haven't scoffed the whole lot?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I can do the same with:

S+V McCoys

Pringles (any flavour :-/)

Garners pickled onions, the whole jar full :-X


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> take it youve got a sweet tooth then? ( sign-in name says it all )


fuck it you win where do i send the charity money.


----------



## malTTeezer (Nov 27, 2003)

sack of basts ;D I got so upset I could only eat half the box : ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> fuck it you win where do i send the charity money.


charity cheques payable to R.Onin ;D


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

You need help...........can I come round next time and we can share? as long as they ain't the orange ones.....yuk.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I can eat a whole jar of mustard in a sitting... and I mean just sat in front of the TV with a jar of mustard and a spoon..

Lurvly  8)


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I can eat a whole jar of mustard in a sitting... and I mean just sat in front of the TV with a jar of mustard and a spoon..
> 
> Lurvly  8)


english or that wimpy american stuff.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> I can eat a whole jar of mustard in a sitting... and I mean just sat in front of the TV with a jar of mustard and a spoon..
> 
> Lurvly  8)


  freak.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> freak.


That's an understatement actually.

Nutts...how can you? And you look so normal from the outside...but your stomach must be twisted from all this mustard?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> I can eat a whole jar of mustard in a sitting... and I mean just sat in front of the TV with a jar of mustard and a spoon..
> 
> Lurvly  8)


Surely that's nothing to you. I recall you eating a field of grass hoppers at the last AGM!!

Sick puppy!! :


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> I can eat a whole jar of mustard in a sitting... and I mean just sat in front of the TV with a jar of mustard and a spoon..
> 
> Lurvly  8)


woah


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

You could do with them extra calories Gav


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

;D 
how was the holiday?
Its a nice feeling when you havent driven the car for a while


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think the total of live grasshoppers was about 15... I wasn't really counting, but IIRC Kell took a photo 8)

Got to be English btw 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It's eating live house spiders that can "turn" people...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> It's eating live house spiders that can "turn" people...


are you in training for that celebrity in the jungle show?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Not a spider or grasshopper man myself, but love a nice packet of Tesco's finest oak smoked barbeque flavour traditional handcooked crisps - the only problem is once opened they all just go ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Never been bothered by "odd food". I can't say that I've found anything that I wouldn't eat, unless it was poisonous ;D

I wouldn't mind trying deep fried battered tarantula or scorpion 



> are you in training for that celebrity in the jungle show?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

See what we can sort out in Skipton ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

;D

Any snakes in Skipton...

;D



> See what we can sort out in Skipton ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Would you consider some of the fat kids that exist around?  

I hope you are not a member of the cannibal groups that they found in Germany


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I did take a photo, but my camera was new and I couldn't work out the macro function properly, so it's not quite in focus. Â

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/anyoneforcricket.JPG


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :-[, that piccie is making me feel really ill Kell [smiley=sick2.gif] ;D. What did it taste like and was it crunchy? ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Texture is a little shrimpy. Tastes a little plain though. Very crunchy, but only for the first crunch... after that it's just soggy. ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> I did take a photo, but my camera was new and I couldn't work out the macro function properly, so it's not quite in focus. Â
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/anyoneforcricket.JPG


has to be the greenest bogie ive ever seen ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Owwwww Nutts do you have to..... :


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

OMG u pig!!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ronin, perhaps a box of these might stop you...










The fact that you'd then have to admit to us all that you had loads of cocks last night might put you off.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Ronin, perhaps a box of these might stop you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back of the net!
Id kane the nipples, but i dont do greek!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG ...seen it all now


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> OMG Â ...seen it all now Â


i find that hard to believe


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> i find that hard to believe


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Give us a flash again


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Guys, guys... why don't you all just try the real thing! ;D .

Sod the chocolate! :-X


----------

